# HGVC pricing - Marbrisa



## CaliDave (Jun 29, 2006)

Pre construction pricing 

7000 points for a 2bd summer garden view $27,490
If you are a current owner the price is $23,841 ..however I'm not sure if they mean you are a current HGVC or current GPR owner. 

A 2bd summer oceanview will take 8400 points
A 2bd summer penthouse will take 9600 points (cost close to $50K)


----------



## Denise L (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting this information! Wow, 8400 pts for an oceanview! Isn't this across the street and far far far from the ocean anyhow?


----------



## CaliDave (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep.. it is a mile or two
its a nice view, but not worth the extra points IMO.

I'd like to check out the penthouse, that might be worth it.


----------



## Sthack (Jun 29, 2006)

We bought a studio (EOY) at the Marbrisa, 3500 points = $7900.  After reading more about points on TUG, I now don't think our deal was good after all.  Oh well..........


----------



## myip (Jun 29, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Pre construction pricing
> 
> 7000 points for a 2bd summer garden view $27,490
> If you are a current owner the price is $23,841 ..however I'm not sure if they mean you are a current HGVC or current GPR owner.
> ...



How long is the summer as defined - week 26 - week 33?   Is the rest consider a "GOLD" season  what are the points?


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2006)

Will they give a June Gloom discount???


----------



## myip (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is website:

http://www.marbrisaresort.com/resort.aspx

Platinum Season: 22-42 , 51, 52
Gold: 1-21, 43-50 

It looks like it going to be hard to book week 25 - 33.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't even see your website link until now. 
The resort looks fantastic. I've been waiting for a So Cal Coastal resort to have a pool like that. 
The rooms are laid out really well. I'm really excited for this place to open. 
I'm not so excited about the name, but maybe it has some meaning?

GPR did a good job choosing the Gold weeks they did. Marriott Newport made a big mistake making such a large season of Platinum. 

The pricing seems really good especially for owners. Its much lower that buying HGVC from the developer in Vegas or especially Hawaii. 
I think to book summer here.. you are going to have to buy from the developer, you'll need to own this resort to be able to book 12 months in advance. I doubt much of anything will be avaliable for summer at the 9 month window. 

I just got the new HGVC magazine and this is the featured property.

One thing that surprises me, is that HGVC typically lists there new resorts and pricing on thier website. Last time I looked it didn't mention anything.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 11, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I
> I'm not so excited about the name, but maybe it has some meaning?



It means "sea breeze" in Spanish...I guess that's quite a breeze if it's a mile or two from the ocean...


----------



## grgs (Jul 12, 2006)

We live close to where this timeshare is being built (about 15 min.).  Our neighbors went to a presentation.  Naturally, I had counseled them to not buy a timeshare without checking me first.  So they're at the presentation and they call me for advice--I didn't know they were going in advance.  Anyway, when they called, I wasn't home, but my husband let me know.  So I called them back and asked them what they'd done.  They had purchased a gold one bedroom (3400 points).  Now, I'm not a Hilton expert, but I've read the advice article and followed TUG for awhile so I think I have a basic understanding of the system.  Anyway, I showed them that they could buy resale and spend much less.  

However, as I talked with them, I realized one of the things that they were really interested in was the day use at the resort's pool, tennis courts, etc. (this perk is listed in the documents they signed).  So I thought maybe for them buying from the developer made sense.  I went over the point chart with them and told them that for the same m.f. they could get more points and guarantee a one bedroom in any season if they had bought platinum, rather than gold.  So the next day, they went back and upgraded to platinum (4800 points).  

This may be one of the few times that a Tugger actually recommended spending more with the developer!  On the other hand, this is a purchase they can afford and it will not be developer financed, so I think in this case it made sense.  I know I can say that they understood the Hilton system a lot better after I talked with them.  I'm pleased to hear that others think this will be a great resort--I would hate to have steered them wrong.  I did let them know that most Hilton owners on TUG seem to be very satisfied.

Glorian


----------



## Sthack (Jul 12, 2006)

Glorian,

Do you mind sharing what the total cost your friends paid for their platinum 1 bedroom at the Marbrisa?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 12, 2006)

> One thing that surprises me, is that HGVC typically lists there new resorts and pricing on thier website. Last time I looked it didn't mention anything.



I think HGVC only lists pricing for HGVC developed resorts (not HGVC affiliates)


----------



## grgs (Jul 12, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> Glorian,
> 
> Do you mind sharing what the total cost your friends paid for their platinum 1 bedroom at the Marbrisa?



I believe it was $17K, but I'm not completely sure.

Glorian


----------



## Sthack (Jul 12, 2006)

After finding TUG I swore that I would NEVER EVER buy from the developer......but last month we ended up buying a platinum studio (3500 points EOY) week at the MarBrisa for $7900.  I'm VERY new to this points system so I'm wondering did we make out good or bad on our purchase from the developer?  We love the So Cal area and I didn't realize that you can buy points through resale until recently.  I'm wondering if we could have purchased a resale points week in the So Cal area for a better deal?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 12, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> After finding TUG I swore that I would NEVER EVER buy from the developer......but last month we ended up buying a platinum studio (3500 points EOY) week at the MarBrisa for $7900.  I'm VERY new to this points system so I'm wondering did we make out good or bad on our purchase from the developer?  We love the So Cal area and I didn't realize that you can buy points through resale until recently.  I'm wondering if we could have purchased a resale points week in the So Cal area for a better deal?



Sthack,

As CaliDave mentioned, it may be tough to get into this resort in the Summer if you don't own there, so if you want to be at this resort during that time period, then owning there is the way to go. Resales in the future may be less expensive, but as with any new resort that hasn't opened yet, it will take awhile for resales to come into the market.  And in the meantime, developer prices will go up.  Don't stress about whether you made a good or bad purchase...you own a great timeshare in a great location during a high demand season (if you own Platinum), so enjoy it!  A lot of us bought our first timeshares from a developer and paid more than others buying resale, but that's okay! You love the resort!  You could spend more!  Others buy HGVC in Hawaii for $28K for 7000 pts, so if points are points, then you made out fine. Clearly buying where you want to stay has a lot to do with it if you are looking for a high demand time, and it sounds like you love SoCal, so you made a good decision.

There are other resorts in SoCal...Marriott Newport Coast Villas, Four Seasons Aviara, all the Grand Pacific Resorts...but from the looks of it, the new HGVC will be really nice! I was thinking of buying a HGVC resale for the points, but if my points won't get me in during the Summer, then that isn't the way to go for me. 

Enjoy your timeshare  !


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 13, 2006)

Sthack...the most important thing to know about the HGVC is that points are points no matter where you own.  The benefit of owning a specific resort is owners can make reservations 12 months in advance for the exact unit size and season they own.  So you would be able to book a studio during platinum season 12 months out at your home resort.  If you want anything other than a studio during platinum season, you will have to make your reservations during the club season which is nine months out.  This is when all owners can make reservations for a different size unit or season other than what they own.  It can be at their own resort or any other HGVC location.  I don't know how much of a difference it will make that this new location is an affiliate as far as availibilty goes, but there is never a problem getting a reservation in Hawaii if you book it 9 months out. 2 of the 3 resorts there are Hilton built properties.

I hope this helps you understand this part of the system a little better.  I love the HGVC system and have purchased a ton of points resale.  I have never booked a full week at one of my home resorts.  And that is the only reason to buy from the developer. I'm sure you will love your new resort it sounds like it should be beautiful!


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 13, 2006)

I would definetely consider buying from developer just to get day use at this facility. It's much cheaper than building my own pool


----------



## skimble (Jul 15, 2006)

When I was at Grand Pacific Palisades last summer, I met a guy out at the adult pool. He was working out-- doing laps.  I got to talking to him, and found out he worked across the street, and he came to the Palisades every day at lunch to swim.  For that privilege, he paid the resort $50/month.  
I suggested to him that he pick up an inexpensive resale week and get a usable week out of his $600/year.  
I'd say there IS a benefit to owning a timeshare near your home-- day use.  But I'd still caution anyone considering buying from the developer.  Timeshares lose value.  
Suggest he buy at another resort with the same or similar ammenities-- Seapointe, Grand Pacific Palisades, Aviara.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 18, 2006)

Another option that I know is avaliable for purchases at Pacific Palisades. Is to upgrade. Even if you bought a resale week. You will get the full original purchase price towards an upgrade. 
A friend of mine recently upgraded and got a fixed summer week at Pacific Palisades. 
I'm not positive if you can do this at Marbrisa, but for existing GPP or Seapointe owners, it could be a less expensive way into the resort.


----------



## skimble (Jul 22, 2006)

They didn't even offer me an upgrade.  I was seriously disappointed in the presentation.  They offered a discount for being in the GPP already, but no trade in.  The whole presentation was shallow, lacked enthusiasm.  I felt like we were cattled through, and the salespeople had come into the presentation, just going through the motions, with a preconceived notion that I woulnd't buy.  While they may have been right, there's always the chance that I could jump on a great deal.  I am looking to upgrade the quality of my timesharing experience.    I didn't see the value in Hilton, and I think it was because of the presentation.


----------



## travelhound (Jul 26, 2006)

You can upgrade your GPP units to Marbrisa with the original credit applied.  Probably not from the Marbrisa sales reps.  See Mike and Gami at Seapointe resales.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you talk to one of their front line salespeople or a VIP rep?  I worked with a VIP rep....and beyond the film on HGVC they made us watch we didn't waste time on any fluff.....we got right into the nitty gritty and she answered or got answers for every question I put to her including all pricing.  I didn't want all the fluff.....I asked what I wanted to know and ended up upgrading my GPP purchase (which were resales I had purchased).

She did not 'offer' me equity trade-in......we worked on price and what units she had in the inventory.....then I asked her for equity trade-in...and they accepted it.  My understanding is they want a minimum buy-in between $3500 (GPP upgrades) to $6500 (upgrade to Marbrisa from GPR resorts) but that is negotiable too.

I will wait on Marbrisa and HGVC.....the jury is still out for me.  I really like the GPR resorts that I own (GPP, CSR, SCBC) and I am worried that the benefits of the new HGVC/GPR partnership may be dilutive and shorting the GPR owners.....clarifications need to be made and more questions need to be asked in this area.

My personal opinion is that GPR is offering more to HGVC than the other way around.  My family is not interested in Vegas or Orlando where most of HGVC's resorts are....beyond HGVC's two Hawaii properties (with the Big Island in a strong first) Marbrisa Carlsbad is the best location offered in HGVC.  I think HGVC scored a coup getting a prime So. Cal. location with an established and successful developer and probably at much lower risk to HGVC.

Now I think both GPR and HGVC may have been short sighted to pass up the opportunity to develop the Oceanside near beach front property at the pier which was taken on by Fairfield.  FF has more locations I am interested in and now they have a prime So. Cal beach location.....sure Oceanside has been a rough town in the past but it is really cleaned up lately and the new FF resort is really an anchor in its revitalization.  I am more inclined to look into a FF purchase but the jury is still out.  I think GPR had a shot at this property but with Marbrisa on-line it would have been too much to sell both properties at the same time.

There is also a new timeshare developement proposed on the beach at Ponto Beach in Carlsbad....but there will not be many timeshares (only 24 two bedrooms + 177 hotel rooms in the current proposal) and it is in the early planning stages so it will be years before we likely will see it....it takes a long time to develop on the Coast in Cali.  Here is more information on that development

Carlsbad timeshare developments





			
				skimble said:
			
		

> They didn't even offer me an upgrade.  I was seriously disappointed in the presentation.  They offered a discount for being in the GPP already, but no trade in.  The whole presentation was shallow, lacked enthusiasm.  I felt like we were cattled through, and the salespeople had come into the presentation, just going through the motions, with a preconceived notion that I woulnd't buy.  While they may have been right, there's always the chance that I could jump on a great deal.  I am looking to upgrade the quality of my timesharing experience.    I didn't see the value in Hilton, and I think it was because of the presentation.


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 26, 2006)

JohnnyO that is very interesting.  What type unit did you end up purchasing at Marbrisa and what did you end up paying out of pocket for it?  Which resort did you make the equity trade for, how much did you pay for it resale and how much credit did they give you for it?  Trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to buy into Marbrisa this way.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 27, 2006)

Pronkster,

I actually upgraded my Grand Pacific Palisades unit and week.  I don't want to put specific details here. Contact me via email.  Do you currently own a GPR resort?  If so we have an owners group at the link in my signature.  Talk to you soon.

John



			
				Pronkster said:
			
		

> JohnnyO that is very interesting.  What type unit did you end up purchasing at Marbrisa and what did you end up paying out of pocket for it?  Which resort did you make the equity trade for, how much did you pay for it resale and how much credit did they give you for it?  Trying to figure out if it would be cheaper to buy into Marbrisa this way.  Thanks for your help.


----------

